# Battery/Airwire in Thomas



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Has anyone done a battery power/Airwire install in the new Bachmann Thomas Engine. I want to add a Thomas to my railroad for the Grandkids to run.

Thanks

Paul Deis


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have done *THOMAS with RCS - BELTROL*.

Not hard to do as there is plenty of room for everything.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I did battery and AC Revolution in Thomas. Put a 9.6 RC sub C battery pack in each coach to spread the weight, sound card and revolution Rx in Thomas. Ran 6 hours continuous at National Train Day. I have a pdf article, (I Hope, had a hdd crash, that I wrote for the club newsletter, send me your email and I will find a copy...)


----------

